# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صورو عيوب Sony Xperia Z Ultra

## mohamed73

*  عيوب Sony Xperia Z Ultra*    البطارية لايمكن ازالتهالا يوجد فلاش للكاميراحجم الهاتف كبير على كف اليدالشاشة ليست من نوع اموليد عالية الوضوح

----------

